# If you could only have one glock, what would it be? caliber wise i mean!



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What do you think guys?

Which would you pick and why?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For me, that's a hard one. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's. However, if I had to have just one Glock, my gen3 G19 would be high on the list. I suppose in the final analysis, it would have to be my primary G23.


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

.357 SIG hands down.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

My G17 and G21 are both fine weapons.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

10MM. I've got plenty of other 9s.:mrgreen:


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I only own one glock and it's a glock 26. I chose the glock 26 over the glock 19 just because you can make a glock 26 bigger, but you cannot make a 19 smaller. A glock 26 will accept a 19's barrel, and a 19 or 17 magazine. You can even get grip extensions for those magazines. They are all great guns.

I like the 9mm over the 40 cal because you get more shots and about the same ballistics. For example, Shooting Illustrated posts penetration and expansion test in jello and came up with these examples: 9mm 124 +P Rem Golden Saber 15" penetration with .64 expansion, 40 cal 180 grain golden saber 15.5" penetration with .65 expansion. And, 9mm 124 +P speer gold dot 13.25 penetration and .71 expansion. 40 cal 155 grain 13" penetration and .68 expansion. Most modern high quality ammo gets about the same results with penetration and expansion with service calibers. So why not go with the one that costs less, has less recoil, and affords you more rounds. This is why I like the 9mm and think the Glock 26, 19, and 17 are all great guns. I didn't consider a 17 because I already had a Beretta 92fs.

One more example, Federal HST post results such as 9mm 124 +P 10" penetration and .87 expansion. 40 cal 165 grain 12" penetration and .87 expansion.

I'm not knocking any other calibers and the above is just my opinion. Choose whatever you like


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm leaving towards the G19 but we'll see. I've gone back and forth with this one.

To the poster above, do you prefer the glock over the beretta? lets tell the truth!


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> I'm leaving towards the G19 but we'll see. I've gone back and forth with this one.
> 
> To the poster above, do you prefer the glock over the beretta? lets tell the truth!


I think the Glock and the Beretta are both great guns. They are also apples and oranges. I guess I would say that I would rather have my Beretta 92 than have a Glock 17. I would also rather have my Glock 26 than have the Beretta P X 4 storm (subcompact). That is an honest answer. For a light weight sub-compact I prefer the Glock 26, but for a full size 9mm I much prefer the Beretta 92 fs. Again, these are just my personal preferences and I'm not knocking anyone else's preferences. What is really important for you is just what you like.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

LAGuy, if you don't mind me asking what is your age and what if any experience do you have with firearms other than the classes you are currently taking? Do you have any friends or family w/ firearms or firearm experience, and lastly, you should if you can rent the pistols you are interested in and shoot them if at all possible. "What is really important for you is just what you like."


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

caliber wise: 9mm
will always be able to get ammo where ever you are or go
basically i think it is a world wide standard


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdw68 said:


> I only own one glock and it's a glock 26. I chose the glock 26 over the glock 19 just because you can make a glock 26 bigger, but you cannot make a 19 smaller. A glock 26 will accept a 19's barrel, and a 19 or 17 magazine. You can even get grip extensions for those magazines. They are all great guns.
> 
> I like the 9mm over the 40 cal because you get more shots and about the same ballistics. For example, Shooting Illustrated posts penetration and expansion test in jello and came up with these examples: 9mm 124 +P Rem Golden Saber 15" penetration with .64 expansion, 40 cal 180 grain golden saber 15.5" penetration with .65 expansion. And, 9mm 124 +P speer gold dot 13.25 penetration and .71 expansion. 40 cal 155 grain 13" penetration and .68 expansion. Most modern high quality ammo gets about the same results with penetration and expansion with service calibers. So why not go with the one that costs less, has less recoil, and affords you more rounds. This is why I like the 9mm and think the Glock 26, 19, and 17 are all great guns. I didn't consider a 17 because I already had a Beretta 92fs.
> 
> ...


I have seen tests of the Federal 165gr HST penetrating 16.5" in simtest with 4 layers of denim in front with an expansion of .63". With the Gold Dot 165gr "hot" load, this same media resulted in 14 5/8" penetration with .646" of expansion.

Either of these loads are at the top of the premium choices in 165gr .40S&W carry ammunition.

BTW, I have tests of the Federal 124gr +P HST into simtest fronted with four layers of denim and the result was 14 3/4" of penetration at .602" of expansion.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

denner said:


> LAGuy, if you don't mind me asking what is your age and what if any experience do you have with firearms other than the classes you are currently taking? Do you have any friends or family w/ firearms or firearm experience, and lastly, you should if you can rent the pistols you are interested in and shoot them if at all possible. "What is really important for you is just what you like."


denner, I'm a 33 y/o male, live in Los Angeles. I don't have a whole lot of experience with fire arms. I've been to the range about 6-8 times in my life. I've fired a Beretta about 5 yrs ago, most recently a Glock 19 when I took a 4 hour class (basic hand gun training). I was happy with the G19 I must say. I know theres other stuff out there, but here in CA, you have to go with another person to the range if you want to rent other guns. I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on the G19.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I do only have one Glock, and it's a 10mm G20. I like it a lot - very accurate, despite feeling like a brick in my hand.

I would own more, but the XD line suits me slightly better.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Springfield? Aren't those quite a bit cheaper?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get what you pay for
i don't like the XD's
you liked the glock 19 so get it
most of the decision on a gun is how it fits your hand - if it fits you must buy
lol


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Aren't springfields known as kinda the cheaper part of the semi-autos?

I do like the G19 at first I was going to go with the G17, but considering resale value, I cant hold extra rounds due to CA law, and a little bit smaller, I'm thinking the G19.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You got a glock so no matter what caliber your going to get you'll be set. 9, 40, 45, 357sig, whatever.

I recommend 9 for the economical value, cheaper bullets higher capacity


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you recommend the 9 if you live in CA and can only have 10 in your magazine?


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jul 8, 2012)

15 rounds of 10mm goodness


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do you recommend the 9 if you live in CA and can only have 10 in your magazine?


Yeah I forgot about that. Well if you think about it though you still will have more ammo stockpiled for cheaper if you go with the 9. I don't know if your into prepping, but if you were, you would still wanna go with 9. It is still cheaper to shoot after all. I'm not huge into the caliber wars. I think as long as your putting holes into things that the size of the hole doesn't matter as much a where. If you feel you want more bite then upgrade to the .40 cal or even .45, in the end it still doesnt matter...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Yeah I forgot about that. Well if you think about it though you still will have more ammo stockpiled for cheaper if you go with the 9. I don't know if your into prepping, but if you were, you would still wanna go with 9. It is still cheaper to shoot after all. I'm not huge into the caliber wars. I think as long as your putting holes into things that the size of the hole doesn't matter as much a where. If you feel you want more bite then upgrade to the .40 cal or even .45, in the end it still doesnt matter...


Yeah i'm thinking start with a 9, then I can get another .45 in a few months if I feel necessary!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Yeah i'm thinking start with a 9, then I can get another .45 in a few months if I feel necessary!


You'll be making a good choice. 9mm is a fantastic round. .45 for me has about the same felt recoil but the grip on the 9s are less bulky then the 45s


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> You'll be making a good choice. 9mm is a fantastic round. .45 for me has about the same felt recoil but the grip on the 9s are less bulky then the 45s


How can you say that? Don't the 9's, .40's and 45's come with the same "look"?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> How can you say that? Don't the 9's, .40's and 45's come with the same "look"?


"Look" does not equal size, just shape.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the glock 34, 9mm, comes with a target trigger
3lbs i think


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

hideit said:


> the glock 34, 9mm, comes with a target trigger
> 3lbs i think


That's kinda light. Must be for the experienced shooter.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> That's kinda light. Must be for the experienced shooter.


its for IDPA or whatever the professional shooting organizations are
Dave Sevigny has won over 170 major championship titles and was with the glock 34


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

OK I have to be a smart ass, buy mine would be a Wilson .45 ACP. Not a huge glock fan.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Why arent you a huge fan of the glock?


----------



## buddyemily (Oct 13, 2012)

Glock 30sf.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What do you think of the beretta or s&w?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I own a Glock 19 and 36. The 36 is probably going on the choppin block. The 19 (RTF2 model) is going nowhere. That said, I also own 3 M&Ps. And may trade the Glock 36 for a 4th. 
The M&Ps are what I carry and shoot most.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> What do you think of the beretta or s&w?


which models?
the beretta 92fs is wonderfully reliable - over 20,000 rounds to failure with out cleaning - its good enough for the military - my son wears one in IRAQ and AFGHANISTAN. he hasn't complained about it - but most military love their rifles

I've never owned and shot a S&W! - i'm keeping it that way tooo


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

hideit said:


> which models?
> the beretta 92fs is wonderfully reliable - over 20,000 rounds to failure with out cleaning - its good enough for the military - my son wears one in IRAQ and AFGHANISTAN. he hasn't complained about it - but most military love their rifles
> 
> I've never owned and shot a S&W! - i'm keeping it that way tooo


why no s&w? just have heard bad things about them? they seem reasonably priced and look pretty nice. right now its a toss up between beretta, s&w, and glock. i like the glocks but considering i'm a first time gun owner, i figure the extra safety features might be worth it. im thinking possibly either beretta 92fs (my friend has a brand new one basically for $500, is that a good deal?).

or possibly s&w which i havent tried out yet.

thanks for the help guys!


----------

